# What do you think of the Valar ?



## Eebounnie (Nov 17, 2018)

In the Silmarillon one of my favorite part was The Valar, their powers, how they think and act and the philosophy behind them.

My favorite one are :

Oromë the Horn Blower, he was a powerful huntsman, he always fought against Morgoth and he was the one who discovered the Elves. He's anger was terrible and he loved the lands of Middle Earth.

Tulkas, the last Valar to descend upon Arda, He was possibly the only being on Arda with the courage to laugh in the face of Morgoth. He was impatient and he didn't use any weapons. Probably the strongest Valar (physically).

Ulmo, He preferred to stay in Arda, he controlled all water. His visible form was terrific but he loved Elves and Edain. He's the one who urged Turgon to build Gondoling and Finrod to build Nargothrond, saved Eärendil's wife Eliwng from the sack of the Havens of the Sirion... Overall he is the one I love the most.

What do you think about them ?

(I apologize if my post contain grammatical errors)


----------



## Miguel (Nov 18, 2018)

Without Ulmo, the Valar would have been doomed, even if there were 3 Tulkas. I might be wrong but based on what i read, it seemed to me that water in a frozen state was not a _"natural" _thing in the first place, but rather a product of Melko in his efforts to hinder/mar Ulmo's kingdom.


----------



## Elaini (Nov 18, 2018)

It's very hard to rule any Vala out. Each one is a guardian of an element and they work together.

I chose three: Manwë, Varda and Yavanna. Manwë because even if he's the brother of Melkor, he actually has more wisdom and he's willing to listen to everyone before making a decision. He's the glue that keeps the Valar working together. Varda because I've always loved light, stars and Elves, and there's no denying how powerful she is in many ways, from affecting the skies to blessing against evil. Yavanna because I love nature - without her Middle-Earth would most definitely be inhabitable.


----------



## Desert Loon (Nov 19, 2018)

I've always felt a special affinity with Yavanna, because of my love of green growing things, and gardening. I don't hunt, but I resonate also with Oromë for his love of forests.


----------

